# Levi?



## birddawg (Jul 23, 2009)

What bow is he and Samantha going to shoot this next year?


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

Probably depends on (2) things:
1. Whether he shoots Mathews at all
2. If he does, what Mathews is releasing for 2012


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

It don't matter. Give him a 1985 Bear and he would still win....


----------



## birddawg (Jul 23, 2009)

Thats tru but I mean Mathews, PSE or?


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

whom ever pays him the most money


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

I think he's still tied to his Mathews contract. He'll probably still be shooting that Apex.


----------



## birddawg (Jul 23, 2009)

Man crutch I would love to see him shooting a Dominator, Supra although the Freak seems to fit him best!


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

nccrutch said:


> I think he's still tied to his Mathews contract. He'll probably still be shooting that Apex.


 I 2nd that as long as the apex is around he will be shooting it no need to change


----------



## jmvaughn06 (Jan 10, 2009)

bigcountry24 said:


> I 2nd that as long as the apex is around he will be shooting it no need to change


I agree I think the Apex gives him a simple great shooting platform that he seems very comfortable with. I think that bow has to be one of the simplest yet great shooting target bows out there.


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

I have an Apex and a Monster MR7. Shot both this past summer in 3-D. I have to say they both are shooters but gonna start this year out with the Apex. Why: comfort, confidence and it shoots itself. I can understand why Levi would still shoot an Apex. But then again as said before Levi could shoot a any bow and win.


----------



## C.Callison (Jun 20, 2006)

A free one! That pays the most.


----------



## mdpate (Apr 26, 2010)

Bird dawg he's not shooting your beloved PSE's this year.lol. It'll be the ol faithful Apex.


----------



## birddawg (Jul 23, 2009)

mdpate said:


> Bird dawg he's not shooting your beloved PSE's this year.lol. It'll be the ol faithful Apex.


I tell ya that Matrix plus has caught my eye with that rocket cam


----------



## mdpate (Apr 26, 2010)

My wife has one in red. It's a sweet bow for sure.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

We will have go wait any seen


----------



## z7 xtreme fmj (Aug 26, 2011)

Do you think Levi is on archery talk ?...............And ya he'll probably use that Apex


----------



## RackAssasin (Oct 18, 2010)

If he and samantha are GOING to shoot PSE, he probably can't/won't say until his contract with Mathews is terminated so there's really no point in asking him.


----------



## ar_96 (May 28, 2010)

z7 xtreme fmj said:


> Do you think Levi is on archery talk ?...............And ya he'll probably use that Apex


 Yeah, he is.


----------



## itsme (Nov 6, 2007)

with his shooting skill, young eyes (range finders, LOL), i dont think it matters, if he usually shoots an apex, didnt he win the '11 worlds with an MR7?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

nickel shooter5 said:


> It don't matter. Give him a 1985 Bear and he would still win....


check the results from the ASA Classic, 2011. doesn't happen all the time.
he and his wife are great representatives for archery no matter where they finish. very professional in every good sense of the word.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

It does not matter, but here is what I figure:

1) He will shoot what he gets paid to shoot.
2) It will probably be another Mathews. 
3) He will probably pick which one (...of the Mathews) _he_ likes best and shoot that one.


----------



## BowMadinTN (Jan 2, 2010)

nickel shooter5 said:


> It don't matter. Give him a 1985 Bear and he would still win....


 I'm sorry, I've seen him get beat more than once this year by Dan & Jamie! Not bashing, just saying! He is human!


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

No one wins them all. No matter how talented they are.


----------



## TOMMYY01 (Oct 21, 2003)

He'll shoot what he wants to shoot. :darkbeer: But I will say this, the competition is really tough, and I'll take my hat off to anyone that can shoot with him.:thumbs_up. All in all, it's a win-win situation for the sport of archery. But just remember, there are some hungry young lions that will be on his heels before long.:wink:


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Don't think for a second that levi is "full".....he is probably the hungriest of them out there still.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

the best in the buisness


----------



## speedfreek297 (Oct 29, 2009)

Sorry Carlosii, I beg to differ. I was at the IBO worlds when Levi and the Ice Princess were there. 2 or 3 years ago when she won the best of the best, she couldnt be bothered to answer people that were congradulating her on her way to her car while Levi was carrying her crap. That was also the same year that when myself and a couple other buddies were checking our marks and no one else was around except the Morgans. I took some shots and then went to sitting behind the line and spotting for my buddy, being sure not to speak when she was shooting since she was closest. Not only did she cut me off when retrieving the arrows almost making me trip over her, not saying excuse me, and went over to Levi and said, "Let's go...I can't shoot her with these people." SO, I would say Levi is very professional, but again, I have to disagree on her.




carlosii said:


> check the results from the ASA Classic, 2011. doesn't happen all the time.
> he and his wife are great representatives for archery no matter where they finish. very professional in every good sense of the word.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

speedfreek297 said:


> Sorry Carlosii, I beg to differ. I was at the IBO worlds when Levi and the Ice Princess were there. 2 or 3 years ago when she won the best of the best, she couldnt be bothered to answer people that were congradulating her on her way to her car while Levi was carrying her crap. That was also the same year that when myself and a couple other buddies were checking our marks and no one else was around except the Morgans. I took some shots and then went to sitting behind the line and spotting for my buddy, being sure not to speak when she was shooting since she was closest. Not only did she cut me off when retrieving the arrows almost making me trip over her, not saying excuse me, and went over to Levi and said, "Let's go...I can't shoot her with these people." SO, I would say Levi is very professional, but again, I have to disagree on her.


If you dont care or like levis wife thats your buisness, however it is not cool and it is against the rules to come on here and talk trash about her, if you dont have anything good to say about her thats fine also just dont say anything!


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

*"Don't let thinking negatively, negatively affect your game"......

*I would reconsider your post or reconsider your signature.


----------



## white rastamon (May 4, 2009)

who cares really?


----------



## gamble0613 (Nov 9, 2011)

You are entitled to your own opinion but that is exactly what it is, your opinion. The both of them are great ambassadors of the sport and they will go out of their way to help anyone or answer any question. Next time you go to a competition take a good look around and see who is always there helping the young archers every time and you can bet that Levi and Samantha both will be right there helping out. In my opinion and many others they are great people and great ambassadors to the sport of archery!!!


----------



## rhyno_071 (Feb 22, 2009)

white rastamon said:


> who cares really?


I agree.


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

Once again who really cares.


----------



## birddawg (Jul 23, 2009)

Man I am getting so tired of the attitudes of users on this form! Why post if the topic is not something you care about? Why bother taking the time to write who cares other than being a *******. Obiviously I care or I would not have started the thread!


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

I agree----Waaay too many negative comments most of which should be followed by a "Bah Humbug" on this Christmas day. Maybe just stick to the old adage. If you can't say something nice, then don't say anything at all.


----------

